# What do you think?



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

That looks pretty awesome. I would love to have those wheels


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I dig it

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

That looks awful :facepalm:

- Jeremy.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I kinda like it, but its more Tators than Rice...I would drop the stripe, less is more.

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I think it's not a Boss 302.

On an unrelated note, what brand are those whitewalls? Several of the dealers around here are putting them on with an ADM, but the sidewalls have no wording/markings on them whatsoever, so I can't tell what they are so I can get them for the wife's Beetle next time around.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

I really like it, but think the wheels would come off better with the black rim/chrome center but paint the beauty ring red to match the striping on the car. And +1 on where the hell do I get those tires?!


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Like The Wheels*

Not sure i like the graphic but the wheels are cool.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

id like to know what white walls those are also


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

:sly::banghead::screwy::what::facepalm: es no bueno i wouldnt mind the white walls on maybe some black steelies no decal


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

That looks great.:thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a little older, my thoughts, as it stands, i would be looking for Bozo to get out of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the feedback....

As for the tires, we get them out of South Carolina. The run about $1250.00 for a set of four (just the tires). Biggest chalenge is there simply are not a lot of manufacturers out there anymore. And, I believe what they do is take a "regular" tire and make it a whitewall. Not sure of the process. There is no information on the face of the tire.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback....
> 
> As for the tires, we get them out of South Carolina. The run about $1250.00 for a set of four (just the tires). Biggest chalenge is there simply are not a lot of manufacturers out there anymore. And, I believe what they do is take a "regular" tire and make it a whitewall. Not sure of the process. There is no information on the face of the tire.


Nothing written on the inside sidewall?

Surely if you're getting them, you must know who you're getting them from.:laugh:


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

Flat black or hot rod primer and it would be really cool!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback....
> 
> As for the tires, we get them out of South Carolina. The run about $1250.00 for a set of four (just the tires). Biggest chalenge is there simply are not a lot of manufacturers out there anymore. And, I believe what they do is take a "regular" tire and make it a whitewall. Not sure of the process. There is no information on the face of the tire.


I believe this was mentioned in a previous posting. You can make whitewalls from tires w/white raised letters or other white striping: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkcm3rh60p0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnwevOfIUqA&feature=fvwrel


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the wheels but not a huge fan of the graphic


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> I believe this was mentioned in a previous posting. You can make whitewalls from tires w/white raised letters or other white striping:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkcm3rh60p0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnwevOfIUqA&feature=fvwrel


That his horrible for the tire, don't do that! That's like lowering a car by cutting a progressive spring.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow...somewhere, someone thought that was a good idea...and more appalling is that other people will see it on YouTube and assume that it's perfectly reasonable and safe...waiting for the day that we start letting natural selection run it's course again.

Also can't believe anyone would do all that grinding without even a breath mask...never mind the lack of eye protection!!!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like this pic I made last year... did you use it as your inspiration?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looks a bit like jwcardy's Beetle...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Chillout said:


> Looks like this pic I made last year... did you use it as your inspiration?


They did. He commented about liking it in the original thread.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice, I love this!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Chillout said:


> Looks like this pic I made last year... did you use it as your inspiration?


Absolutely, I liked the idea and wanted to see if it looked as good as your picture!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> Nothing written on the inside sidewall?
> 
> Surely if you're getting them, you must know who you're getting them from.:laugh:


We buy them from a company in SC (Diamond Back), and nothing is on the outer wall. I did not look at the inner wall before mounting them, sorry.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Looks a bit like jwcardy's Beetle...



I was kinda pissed when I saw this surface at sema this year...I emailed them about a our car earlier this summer with pics and future mods...those mods being fuchs (when we were considering fuchs), the antique style rack we are having built to put old luggage and a surf board on for shows...

Never really heard anything back from them...then their car comes out at sema that looks just like we are building our car just with different colors...:facepalm: now i understand that there is only so much you can do to a beetle lol but I was a little butthurt they have a car that is almost identical to the one i showed them a few months prior.

Im not worried though...S3 wants to feature it in the spring after it goes through its winter transformation


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone here know which front airdam/skirt is used for the car above (with the roof rack and shark surfboard)?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I think I figured it out... I will post when I know for sure.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


>


I like it! I'd love to see it with chrome trim rings and hubcaps though as they would accentuate the classic look.


----------



## minya63 (Apr 8, 2007)

It appears this is an interpretation of a Watson Scallop.
Why the blunt cut-off of the scallop at the hood cutline (where hood meets the panel between the hood and door)? 
Alot of period genres going on but it kind of works.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Does anyone here know which front airdam/skirt is used for the car above (with the roof rack and shark surfboard)?


FMS Automotive made it exclusively for Eurotuners Beetle for SEMA. I have already contacted them about it. Ive let them know if they build it, we will buy it hahah.

Here is a better picture of the car/lip. Personally I think the lip would look more complete with sideskirts


Here is a pic of a factory VW chin spoiler that FMS Automotive told me will be available in the states in a few months. I will own this one as soon as I can get my hands on one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> FMS Automotive made it exclusively for Eurotuners Beetle for SEMA. I have already contacted them about it. Ive let them know if they build it, we will buy it hahah.
> 
> Here is a better picture of the car/lip. Personally I think the lip would look more complete with sideskirts
> 
> ...


I heard first quarter on that!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> FMS Automotive made it exclusively for Eurotuners Beetle for SEMA. I have already contacted them about it. Ive let them know if they build it, we will buy it hahah.


Yeah, I found that out and I guess actually ATS. I too attempted to contact them and was thinking the same thing. I don't like the other aftermarket front air dam. 

Also, I liked the pics of the car when it looked more green than grey. 

Let me know if you find anything out....


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Bud, keep me up to date on how the car evolves 

I really really like it, although it could use some lowering


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Chillout said:


> Bud, keep me up to date on how the car evolves
> 
> I really really like it, although it could use some lowering


It is already on H&R's, probably needed coils.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

hmmm... ok!

Any other plans for the car?
I'm still thinking of getting a graphic on my car like that


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Spoke w/FMS and they stated that the front air dam was a prototype and that they plan to offer it to VW sometime in the next quarter. I wonder how much VW will sell it for? If too high, I'm guessing it (or a very similar style) will soon be available after-market.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

hmmm, I'm really interested in this lip/airdam. I might try out my own old Scirocco airdam to see if it will fit


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

It's unique, but doesnt work for me. Just not my style.


----------

